# Mushrooms



## Tim Harrison (28 Sep 2019)

These sprang up in the middle of my lawn over night. Any idea what species they are ?


----------



## Hanuman (28 Sep 2019)

Not sure but look less dangerous than the ones I came across 2 weeks ago during a visit to a waterfall north from Bangkok.


----------



## dw1305 (28 Sep 2019)

Hi all, 





Tim Harrison said:


> These sprang up in the middle of my lawn over night. Any idea what species they are ?


They look like they might be in the Ink-cap family. All the species used to be _Coprinus, _they are all now something else. 

They spring up really quickly in clumps and just as quickly go black and decayed. Have a look at the <"Psathyrellaceae"> pages on the Leicestershire Nature Spot web site. "Fairy Inkcap" - _Coprinellus disseminatus _looks a possibility.

cheers Darrel


----------



## zozo (28 Sep 2019)

Haha kinda looks simular to this.. And it grew on a piece of Prunus wood i found in the woods and is in a friends aquarium now. 


 
And the fish were eating off it.


----------



## Tim Harrison (28 Sep 2019)

Thanks Darrel. I have a copy of Roger Phillips, but I don't know where to start with fungi. It's amazing how fast they sprang up, the lawn was mowed yesterday afternoon and this morning they appeared almost fully mature. Like you mentioned they quickly auto-digest (deliquesce), which results in the dripping black inky fluid which gives the genus its name, apparently.


----------



## zozo (28 Sep 2019)

What astonished me the most is how fast mushrooms can grow.. I once had one growing in an indoor plantpot. I noticed a 10mm muschroom ealry in the morning and it was 5cm at noon. And indeed gone again a day later.

You could literaly see them grow..  if you're patient enough to sit and watch it a few hours.


----------



## dw1305 (28 Sep 2019)

Hi all, 
It is pick a name really. 

I've been surveying with a proper Mycologist, and even they weren't confident what all of them were. I've found that is a good rule of thumb with experts (on taxonomically challenging groups, like Fungi, Beetles, Flies, Bryophytes), if they are happy to tell you that they don't know exactly what something is, they probably are an expert.





Tim Harrison said:


> It's amazing how fast they sprang up


That was what made me think of Ink caps.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Tim Harrison (28 Sep 2019)

I recently put a load of wood chips and bark in my boarders as a mulch, mostly hardwood. When I raked it to one side to plant a few more shrubs it was riddled with mycelium, so I'm guessing it's spread through the soil and in to the lawn.


----------



## DeepMetropolis (28 Sep 2019)

Yesterday I came across this ones they where almost as big as two fists each so I made this to show my wife.



Giant Mushroom. by Deep Metropolis, on Flickr


----------



## Tim Harrison (29 Sep 2019)

Day two and deliquescence well under way...




Snack for local wildlife...



Tim Harrison, on Flickr


----------



## DeepMetropolis (29 Sep 2019)

That is fast.


----------



## Hanuman (29 Sep 2019)

Someone on the left has detected a buffet.


----------



## dw1305 (29 Sep 2019)

Hi all, 





DeepMetropolis said:


> this ones they where almost as big as two fists each so I made this to show my wife.


They look like Parasol mushrooms, possibly <"Shaggy Parasol"> (_Chlorophyllum rhacodes)? 
_
cheers Darrel


----------



## X3NiTH (29 Sep 2019)

The most impressive Funghi I have come across so far was a specimen of Bleeding Tooth Fungus (Hydnellum Pekcii) growing from the side of an Oak tree. What impressed me the most was it was nearly the size of a Rugby ball!



 



 

Looks like liquid Amber!


----------



## Tim Harrison (29 Sep 2019)

X3NiTH said:


> Looks like liquid Amber!


Complete with trapped fly. Impressive looking fungi.


----------



## DeepMetropolis (29 Sep 2019)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all, They look like Parasol mushrooms, possibly <"Shaggy Parasol"> (_Chlorophyllum rhacodes)?_


 That looks right.. I have an other one for you that I encounter last the week before at my work..They looked pretty strange..


----------



## DeepMetropolis (29 Sep 2019)

X3NiTH said:


> The most impressive Funghi I have come across so far was a specimen of Bleeding Tooth Fungus (Hydnellum Pekcii) growing from the side of an Oak tree. What impressed me the most was it was nearly the size of a Rugby ball!!



Looks like an thing out of a scifi movie.. Does look like it is leeching honey..


----------



## Hanuman (29 Sep 2019)

That red mushroom that I saw seems to be a <Tarzetta Rosea> or more commonly called Fungi Cup or Red Champagne Mushroom.


----------



## X3NiTH (29 Sep 2019)

DeepMetropolis said:


> That looks right.. I have an other one for you that I encounter last the week before at my work..They looked pretty strange..



These are Puffball fruiting bodies, go back and have a look if they have grown further, if they are white and enormous then they are Giant Puffball and are deliciously edible when sliced and fried as steaks.


----------



## X3NiTH (29 Sep 2019)

Hanuman said:


> That red mushroom that I saw seems to be a <Tarzetta Rosea> or more commonly called Fungi Cup or Red Champagne Mushroom.



If I were ever to make fake mushrooms for a palludarium it would be a clump of these, look so much like Zoanthids/Palythoas when in big groups. Which falls north of Bangkok? Erawan?


----------



## Hanuman (29 Sep 2019)

X3NiTH said:


> If I were ever to make fake mushrooms for a palludarium it would be a clump of these, look so much like Zoanthids/Palythoas when in big groups. Which falls north of Bangkok? Erawan?



Samlan Waterfall (Saraburi province), 10 minutes away from Saraburi city where my wife has her parent's house. I have read reports its found in Khao Yai National Park as well.


----------



## X3NiTH (2 Oct 2019)

Never been to Khao Yai but my sister has and the most memorable thing I can remember about her 'Amazing Adventure' in that place was that their party declined the offer to hire Leech Socks at the entrance so that half way through the adventure and miles from the nearest Leech sock it turned into a 'Bloody Nightmare', lol!


----------



## Hanuman (3 Oct 2019)

Yes it’s a must to have leech socks when going into that forest. Been there done that!


----------



## mort (3 Oct 2019)

We get a massive amount of Phallus impudicus around here and it's not very pleasant. You can smell them from a mile away where I walk the dog and we even had a couple in my back garden last year. It's impressive how much they smell and it's ingenious really but you can't help but snigger when you see them.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phallus_impudicus


----------



## foxfish (3 Oct 2019)

Here are few of my recent catches ...
Lots of giant puffball this year but otherwise very poor season for me so far....
Who can IDThe last picture ?


----------



## dw1305 (3 Oct 2019)

Hi all, 





foxfish said:


> Who can IDThe last picture ?


Walnut?

cheers Darrel


----------



## foxfish (3 Oct 2019)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all, Walnut?
> 
> cheers Darrel


Spoil sport


----------



## foxfish (3 Oct 2019)

We have had a bumper crop of walnuts this year but all the known public trees are very well harvested!
There is one tree in a public park that we visited last Sunday, there were a dozen or so folk waiting for the nuts to drop and running to get to  them first.... luckily it was a fun atmosphere .
As it happens I am allergic to walnuts, I discovered that fact when I ate a walnut whip that my mum had put in my school lunch box aged around 5-6 years old. My allergy has been a right nuisance all my life and you would be amazed  what food can contain them! Luckily my symptoms  are not to severe and much milder as I have got older and built some tolerance.


----------



## DeepMetropolis (4 Oct 2019)

foxfish said:


> Luckily my symptoms  are not to severe and much milder as I have got older and built some tolerance.



I recently saw a docu that was telling people getting to get your body acknowledged with things you allergic too is the best way to get rid of it on the long term.. Makes sense in a way but some things are just to stay I think..


----------



## foxfish (5 Oct 2019)

Well it is easier to avoid walnuts now as nut allergy’s are more recognised nowadays but I have been had many, many times! 
Christmas has always been a difficult time for me as lots of Christmas treats and general fair contain traces of walnut.    
Biscuits have caught me out many times too.
Luckily I don’t get badly ill, but suffer instant swelling in my mouth and a severe picking sensation for an hour or so.
It it worse if I actually swallow some but the effect is so instant that I can normally spit it out before I swallow anything!!


----------



## zozo (5 Oct 2019)

it seems alergies can come and go as they please.. I was never alergic to anything.. And since i have a cherry tree i found out that i have allergic reaction to Cherries that are not fully ripe, if i eat a light collored Cherry i feel a swelling and itch in my throat. 

But with a fully ripened Cherry i have no trouble eating it..


----------



## Hanuman (5 Oct 2019)

I became allergic to cats a few year back. The first time I developped a reaction it was a close encounter with death. Woke up at 2am with my airways 90% closed. Had to rush with a car to the closest pharmacy in the middle of nowhere. I really saw myself dying. Since then it hasn’t got any better and anytime there is a cat in a room I have to get out immediatly else things get nasty. Sadly I love cats but can’t be close to them.


----------



## MWood (7 Oct 2019)

Has anyone tried growing edible mushrooms? I'm curious about the various kits which grow them on straw, coffee grounds, old books even - seems pretty straightforward!


----------



## foxfish (16 Oct 2019)

Loads of these around at the moment.... if you see one similar don’t even touch it!


----------



## ian_m (16 Oct 2019)

Every year around this time, my front lawn grows some quite impressive mushrooms, mainly in the area I dump my weekly fish tank area. Some of these are over 4 inches across.


----------



## zozo (16 Oct 2019)

MWood said:


> Has anyone tried growing edible mushrooms? I'm curious about the various kits which grow them on straw, coffee grounds, old books even - seems pretty straightforward!



I never did but i would like to.. I know you can buy small cut tree trunks that are seeded with Shii-take or Pleurotus ostreatus(oyster) spores. They need to be soaked in water for 24 hours and than put in a shaded spot in the garden. They will readily grow the mushrooms alledgedly for several years.  

http://www.mushroomlogs.co.uk/


----------



## Iain Sutherland (16 Oct 2019)

I bought a silver birch stump with lions main mushrooms seeded... it took two years for anything to appear and when it did they didnt look anything like they should...£45 tree stump on the compost heap.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## alto (17 Oct 2019)

MWood said:


> Has anyone tried growing edible mushrooms? I'm curious about the various kits which grow them on straw, coffee grounds, old books even - seems pretty straightforward!


Yes
A local fellow used to do these, I think maybe 10 kinds of mushrooms (I kept choosing strawberry oyster as they are so gorgeous) ... unfortunately he went wholesale only  
(his main business was seeding stumps etc, establishing commercial growers & such)


----------



## foxfish (17 Oct 2019)

I have three truffle trees... well I have three trees that have had their roots impregnated with truffle spores .
They were given to me as consecutive Christmas presents over three years, the oldest one is now 5 years old.
With a lot of luck I may get a truffle in the next few years as the literature stated 5-7 years before any will appear!


----------



## foxfish (17 Oct 2019)

When I was last in New Zealand, I was looking at business opportunities and truffle farming was one of them alongside other long term investments like growing pine.
Anyway I watched a promotional video about farming truffle in the South Island, the footage portrayed a gentleman who had set up farming by planting two thousand impregnated (probably not ht right term) trees 20 years previously.
He was seen walking amongst the trees with his two Labrador’s and filling his pockets with prime truffles!
It looked so idyllic and so perfectly suited my lifestyle but of course nothing is ever so simple!
Possums, truffle poachers  and a large long term investment with considerable risk put me off but..... for the lucky few    ... what a job!


----------



## mort (17 Oct 2019)

I was just down the allotment and saw what I think are _Stropharia aeruginosa _growing in the bark chips under my blackcurrants. There was a small group of 8 or so that are a very nice bluey green colour https://www.first-nature.com/fungi/stropharia-aeruginosa.php shame I didn't have my camera.


----------



## DeepMetropolis (18 Oct 2019)

Just found these.


----------



## foxfish (18 Oct 2019)

Mushrooms are not always easy to ID, there are 4,000 + species and many are extremely difficult to distinguish even with spore prints and magnifying.
I have half a dozen prime targets of easy to Id, nice eating mushrooms and tend to ignore anything else or at least mark anything else as not desirable to eat.
My list of easy to ID edibles would be Giant puffball, cauliflower fungus, ceps, chanterelles, parasols and horse mushrooms .
Even then there is some concern about mistaking parasols for shaggy parasols or horse mushrooms for yellow Stainers , cauliflower for coral fungus ceps for devils boletus, chanterelles for false chanterelles.
So that leaves us with Giant puffball being about the only highly edible mushrooms that can’t really be mistaken for anything else!
I do collect other species but only when in company with other enthusiasts after we have confirmed the ID between us.

I have read the most common poisonings come from those folk who wrongly identify yellow stainers as they believe them to be field mushrooms, not lethal and indeed some folk are nor effected  but a horrible few days for other folk !


----------



## DeepMetropolis (18 Oct 2019)

I'm not one to pick and eat them  I once ate Psilocybe cubensis that came from the store. The rest I eat comes from the supermarket my wife makes them or the Chinese take away..
Just like finding them as they are some strangers popping up here and there a certain time a year and I work alot out doors through the whole country..


----------



## PARAGUAY (18 Oct 2019)




----------



## PARAGUAY (18 Oct 2019)

Saw this a while back on a walk ,


----------



## DeepMetropolis (23 Oct 2019)

New encounter today.


----------

